# colorado floods



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

We hope that all is well with our friends in the Denver area. First wildfires then mud slides and now rain and flooding how much can a person take. I know there a members from the Denver area that post here and all I can say is stay strong and let us know if we can help. Pete Di Giacomo.


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

I second what Pete said. 

Pj


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

So far, I haven't heard of any of our members out here who's suffered significant damage due to the floods. I know we have a member up in Lyons, but he's up on the side of a hill, so I think his place is out of the flooding. Don't know about mudslides, though. (I think everyone from Lyons has been evacuated.) Out my way, the ground is about as saturated as you can get, but no damage. Between Tuesday and Friday, I had 10" of rain fall. I had the railroad cleaned up and running yesterday afternoon in preparation for my open house today. Then--naturally--an afternoon storm blew through dumping a LOT of rain and hail. This one rained so hard one of my window wells filled up and I had to contend with a leaky window in the basement. It just started raining again, but today's supposed to be more of a light, constant rain, so flooding danger (here at least) should be lessened beyond the fact that the ground is completely saturated already, so any water that does fall will run off instead of being absorbed. Somehow I don't think I need to worry about getting the railroad cleaned up for today, though. I think the rain will probably keep people away. 

But on the good side, I know my sump pump works (first time since I've been in the house I've heard it kick in), and weeds are a breeze to pull! 

Thanks for thinking of us. I'll pass updates along as they come. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

We have two members in our club (NCGR) that live in areas dramatically affected by the flood; Lyons and above Drake. Luckily both were away from home at the time. And both live high up the hill, so their homes are hopefully OK. But access is a big problem for awhile. Roads everywhere are damaged or closed for inspection of bridges.It is raining again today, so more flash floods are likely. This is supposed to be the end of it ........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update, guys... Just checked the radar for your area and it's still raining... Wow....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

We lived in Lakewood for many years and we are very familiar with all the towns and canyons that have been affected. I have driven all the canyons and fly fished the rivers and creeks of the Front Range. All I can say is WOW! This has been devastating. I wish you all the best. Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, we got about 2 hours of no rain this morning, and--train folks being a hearty bunch--had about 10 or so people stop by the open house in that time. Trans ran very well, including Suzi and Andy's trains, who joined mine on the rails. 

Then someone hit that big flush handle again... 

Brought the locos in, then spent the next hour sucking water out of my darned window well again. Rain just picked up--again--so I best be off to check the window well. At least I know where the water is leaking in from, so hopefully I'll be able to address that once things dry out. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

A bit OT, but depending on your window well... I have seen Plexiglas covers designed to keep water... and skunks... out of same.


----------



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

From 10k feet in Colorado near Como, we are very wet, but with no streams within miles, if we get flooded, heaven help the rest of the country! Glad to hear the rest of the Colorado G scalers appear to be doing well, considering. 
Jim


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, I've got covers. The water's leaking in from the sides where it attaches to the outside of the basement wall about a third of the way up the well. The second window well 10 feet away is dry as a bone. I think after 20 years, the ground has shifted enough to pull the well out just far enough from the wall to where water can seep in. Enough water (and we've definitely got that of late) and it pours in. Fortunately, the radar--finally--shows clear, and tomorrow's supposed to start a week-long hot and dry spell. I'm thinking some expanding foam sealant along all the joints will mitigate the problem. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed and Carol moved to Fort Collins in the spring.They were members of the the River-city R.R's. Received a E-mail from them they are fine the new house is dry but 
all around them is flooded. 
Thoughts and prayer go out to all those effected. 

Don


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

The sad thing is that when I was at the U of C in Boulder in 62-63 they were talking about this. Even then there was a certain complacency that the conditions would never be just right for this to happen. 

I think there was a similar event in the late 19th or early 20th century.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Did the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden, CO escape damage? Hopefully it's high enough above Clear Creek to survive.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 16 Sep 2013 10:13 PM 


Did the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden, CO escape damage? Hopefully it's high enough above Clear Creek to survive.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chris Scott on 16 Sep 2013 10:13 PM 
Did the Colorado Railroad Museum in Golden, CO escape damage? Hopefully it's high enough above Clear Creek to survive. 



According to the museum's facebook page, they were not flooded!
a lot of rain, but no flood damage..in fact, they had their "Thomas Weekend" last weekend as scheduled! 
so thats some good news from the area..

Scot


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,
Thanks.


----------

